# Video from Marty's 2011 & 2012



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have re-edited the three video clips I posted after the 2011 Battery Powered Steam-up into a single high definition movie and added a few scenes from Saturday of this year. There are also a couple of quick clips take down at Richard's layout on Friday.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic video! very well done and enjoyable! 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your video , well done , I enjoyed the video a LOT . What a great train watcher / railfan layout . And such wonderfull trains operating on it , they were displayed do nicely .

Video sure goes past photographs


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Bob!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW Bob, I'd love to buy a copy of that one.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic video, Bob.... Thanks for editing and posting it...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great video Bob! 

Chris


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

great job thank you


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. That is one fantastic video. Than you so much for taking and editing and posted the video. I is just like being there 

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the great movie of Marty's open house. Great pics. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. 

Thank you


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

The background behind the big bridge is something to behold. A great place to have my ashes spread when my "Train Leaves The Station" sometime in the future.
One of the best Railroad videos I believe I have ever seen. Great job. If the humanoids weren"t in it it would be hard to discrn the reality.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes a great video Bob 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I used my laptop to get on line. My laptop is attacked to my 50 in Big Screen TV 
The video was even better on it 

JJ


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great one that is for sure. 

Gee..It's been a week since we left and I am READY to do it again.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Ditto what they all said!!! Excellent video, Bob!!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Really enjoyed the video over and over. Saw the clip of the KCS you were telling me about. Great job Bob.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Great video Bob. Just got around to viewing it. Shows we had a good time. 
Dale


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Great video Bob. Just got around to viewing it. Shows we had a good time. 
Dale


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the video. It is excellent. It is also the only video I have access to with some rolling stock I no longer have in my stable. 
JimC.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Very well done. I wish I'd have seen this post sooner. Great layout. All the best, Peter.


----------

